# Interesting,radon in granite counter tops.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 19, 2017)

My son who does custom made cabinetry for a living was telling me more and more people are asking for Formica counter tops. Usually anyone who could afford it wanted granite.  Aside from the fact that granite is pricey, and needs upkeep,he asked his customers why they are choosing Formica. It seems some granite gives off radon depending on where it is mined. I read about it and this is true, although they say it is such a small amount it isn't harmful. I guess they want to be safe rather than sorry. Better for him. Installing granite was not easy.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Feb 19, 2017)

We chose a Formica counter top that looks like granite because it was much less expensive, not as cold feeling, not as porous, and requires less maintenance. I'm glad we did.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2017)

I didn't know that Ruth, luckily we don't have any granite counter tops, I agree they are pricey.  We don't have Formica, we have a more modern solid surface counter top, I forget what they called it. 

 It seems that we're surrounded nowadays with material that may be harmful to us or cause cancer, starting a long time ago with the lead based paints, and now with new carpeting giving off harmful chemicals into the air in our homes.  I guess is so many things have such small amounts not to worry about, when you add them all up you're doomed.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 21, 2017)

I love my granite counter tops.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 21, 2017)

I had very high end  granite tops put in my kitchen in the main house last year. I hated them, I truly hated them, When I moved out of the main house into the carriage house at Christmas I had to change the kitchen here a bit to get a dishwasher in so the counters in here had to be replaced too. The kitchen folks tried very hard to get me to do granite but I totally refused.

I found it absorbent. no matter how many times it was sealed it still happened. I am fanatically  fussy about kitchen cleanliness so the absorbency bothered me. On areas where it was used a lot it got darker than the rest and no amount of scrubbing changed that. If it is that absorbent then I think it is unhygienic. I would never have it again for anything.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 21, 2017)

Wilberforce said:


> I had very high end  granite tops put in my kitchen in the main house last year. I hated them, I truly hated them, When I moved out of the main house into the carriage house at Christmas I had to change the kitchen here a bit to get a dishwasher in so the counters in here had to be replaced too. The kitchen folks tried very hard to get me to do granite but I totally refused.
> 
> I found it absorbent. no matter how many times it was sealed it still happened. I am fanatically  fussy about kitchen cleanliness so the absorbency bothered me. On areas where it was used a lot it got darker than the rest and no amount of scrubbing changed that. If it is that absorbent then I think it is unhygienic. I would never have it again for anything.



Maybe it was whatever you were scrubbing it with.  I seal mine every year, and have had zero absorbency.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 21, 2017)

No, it was sealed  immediately after it was put in then resealed a week later, we were told that is the best way. It was not used between sealings. The first thing that showed up was a ring where a cup had stood. The scrubbing came later, way later, up to then I had washed down as I had with any other counter. The scrubbing was to try to remove the darkening that was happening in high traffic areas.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 22, 2017)

Wilberforce said:


> No, it was sealed  immediately after it was put in then resealed a week later, we were told that is the best way. It was not used between sealings. The first thing that showed up was a ring where a cup had stood. The scrubbing came later, way later, up to then I had washed down as I had with any other counter. The scrubbing was to try to remove the darkening that was happening in high traffic areas.


That's a shame.  I would have disappointed, too.  I clean mine only with a neutral pH cleaner.  Liquids always bead in both the kitchen and bath.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2017)

I didn't know about radon being in some pieces of granite! 

Funny, yesterday, I was daydreaming about painting the cabinets and wondering about replacing the old Formica countertops. I didn't think any further than "I am sick to death of granite"  before the phone rang.

Now that it's on my mind again I guess it would stay Formica or maybe I'd read up on quartz.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2017)

This was interesting about quartz vs granite https://www.thespruce.com/quartz-vs-granite-countertops-1822078


----------

